# Immune tx: Swine flu & Flu jabs? & Anti D Injection



## kanger (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently 10+2  with a singleton & taking 800mg Utrogestan, 8mg Progynova, 100mg Aspirin, 10mg Prednison & pregnacare supplements. 

I have never had a flu jab & my midwife has recommended I have it, I understand I am to first receive the swine flu jab this Friday (I'll be 10+3) then I am to have the flu jab 4 weeks later. I am currently off work & therefore not mixing with as many people as normal but I am due to go back next week. Some areas seem to say you can only have the jabs after 12 weeks & others before?

I had TX in the Czech Republic (donor embryos) & my Dr there has just emailed me & said: "I do not agree with the flu vaccine - no need & stop the medication at 12 weeks". 

So now I am confused - I obviously do not want to risk anything either way can you shed some light on it for me please?

Also I am A Rh- & the embryos we had transfered were Rh+ I have had several MC all early & I have have had some bleeding at 6, 8 & 9 weeks this time, my midwife has said anti D at 12 weeks but that I should have it asap? Again up the road it is at 5 weeks & 4 miles away 12 weeks? Help!

Thank you ,

Kanger


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There isn't any need usually to have anti d until after 12 weeks, but have another chat with your midwife about why she thinks you should have it now.

I would tend to disagree with your Czech dr, we are entering a flu pandemic, and there IS a need for you to have the immunisation as you are highly at risk of getting flu and problems associated with it, but I will pass you onto our pharmacists who will be able to give you further information, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Been a number of queries about flu vaccine recently. These threads may help:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=252861.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=252989.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=252989.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=252458.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=252324.0

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello,

I would strongly recommend that you get the flu jab.
If your GP surgery has stocks of the seasonal flu vaccine still, then this year it contains swine flu or medically known as the strain H1N1, so there is no need to have a separate swine flu jab and then a seasonal one.

The official licensing information is saying all women with underlying health issues such as asthma or treatment causing immunosuppression should be vaccinated regardless of the stage of pregnancy, and other pregnant women from the 2nd trimester. 

We are seeing a peak of flu illness in this country right now. As it takes 2-3 weeks to develop immunity after the jab, it would be sensible to be vaccinated as soon as possible.
You are on steroids, so this puts you in the immunosuppressed patient category as well as having a second risk factor of being pregnant.

You need to discuss it with your GP, but I would think it imperative that you are protected. 
Swine flu is a potentially deadly type of flu in young people with underlying health issues, immunosuppression or pregnancy.

There was a story on the news tonight about a mother who has left her baby without a mother and a family grieving.

I saw pregnant women with it last year very seriously ill and babies delivered prematurely to have a chance of saving life. I work in intensive care and the news is not making it up - it is real.

Currently almost about 1/3 of the UK intensive care beds are taken up with flu.

With all due respect, perhaps the fertility doctor in the Czech republic has not seen the extensive outbreak or consequences we are seeing in the uk right now.


----------

